# JSF, panelNavigation2



## bazz-dee (11. Mai 2006)

Hiho.

Ich versuch schon seit Stunden son panelNavigation2 Menu hinzu bekommen.


Backing Bean:

```
package ip.project.menus;

import java.util.ArrayList;
import java.util.List;

import org.apache.myfaces.custom.navmenu.NavigationMenuItem;




public class Menu {
	private List<NavigationMenuItem> menu;



	public List<NavigationMenuItem> getMenu() {
		menu = new ArrayList<NavigationMenuItem>();
		
		menu.add(new NavigationMenuItem("Shop Layout", "shoplayout"));
		menu.add(new NavigationMenuItem("Neue Kategorie", "newcat"));
		menu.add(new NavigationMenuItem("Neues Produkt", "newproduct"));
		
		return menu;
	}


	public void setMenu(List<NavigationMenuItem> menu) {
		this.menu = menu;
	}




}
```




JSF Datei:

```
<%@ taglib uri="http://java.sun.com/jsf/html" prefix="h" %>
<%@ taglib uri="http://java.sun.com/jsf/core" prefix="f" %>
<%@ taglib uri="http://myfaces.apache.org/tomahawk" prefix="t"%>

<html>
 <head>
  <title>Menutest</title>
 </head>
 <body>
   <f:view>
	<t:panelNavigation2 id="adminMenu" title="Shop Administration" layout="list">
		<t:navigationMenuItems value="#{Menu.menu}" />
    </t:panelNavigation2>
   </f:view> 
 </body>
</html>
```







Fehler:

```
type Exception report

message

description The server encountered an internal error () that prevented it from fulfilling this request.

exception

org.apache.jasper.JasperException: Exception in JSP: /index.jsp:3

1: <html>
2:  <body>
3:   <jsp:forward page="/pages/menu.jsf" />
4:  </body>
5: </html>


Stacktrace:
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServletWrapper.handleJspException(JspServletWrapper.java:504)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServletWrapper.service(JspServletWrapper.java:375)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.serviceJspFile(JspServlet.java:314)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.service(JspServlet.java:264)
	javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:802)

root cause

javax.servlet.ServletException: org.apache.myfaces.custom.navmenu.NavigationMenuUtils.addNavigationMenuItems(Ljavax/faces/component/UISelectItems;Ljava/util/List;)V
	javax.faces.webapp.FacesServlet.service(FacesServlet.java:125)
	org.apache.jasper.runtime.PageContextImpl.doForward(PageContextImpl.java:703)
	org.apache.jasper.runtime.PageContextImpl.forward(PageContextImpl.java:670)
	org.apache.jsp.index_jsp._jspService(index_jsp.java:46)
	org.apache.jasper.runtime.HttpJspBase.service(HttpJspBase.java:97)
	javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:802)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServletWrapper.service(JspServletWrapper.java:332)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.serviceJspFile(JspServlet.java:314)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.service(JspServlet.java:264)
	javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:802)

root cause

javax.faces.FacesException: org.apache.myfaces.custom.navmenu.NavigationMenuUtils.addNavigationMenuItems(Ljavax/faces/component/UISelectItems;Ljava/util/List;)V
	org.apache.myfaces.context.servlet.ServletExternalContextImpl.dispatch(ServletExternalContextImpl.java:411)
	org.apache.myfaces.application.jsp.JspViewHandlerImpl.renderView(JspViewHandlerImpl.java:280)
	org.apache.myfaces.lifecycle.LifecycleImpl.render(LifecycleImpl.java:300)
	javax.faces.webapp.FacesServlet.service(FacesServlet.java:110)
	org.apache.jasper.runtime.PageContextImpl.doForward(PageContextImpl.java:703)
	org.apache.jasper.runtime.PageContextImpl.forward(PageContextImpl.java:670)
	org.apache.jsp.index_jsp._jspService(index_jsp.java:46)
	org.apache.jasper.runtime.HttpJspBase.service(HttpJspBase.java:97)
	javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:802)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServletWrapper.service(JspServletWrapper.java:332)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.serviceJspFile(JspServlet.java:314)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.service(JspServlet.java:264)
	javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:802)

note The full stack trace of the root cause is available in the Apache Tomcat/5.5.16 logs.
```


----------



## Gumble (12. Mai 2006)

```
org.apache.jasper.JasperException: Exception in JSP: /index.jsp:3

1: <html>
2:  <body>
3:   <jsp:forward page="/pages/menu.jsf" />
4:  </body>
5: </html>
```

Du inkludierst das Menu - wo beginnt denn der JSF Bereich: f:view ? Ausserdem musst Du saemtliche inkludierten Seiten in Subviews packen: <f:subview id="header1"> sobald sie innerhalb der <f:view> eingebunden werden.


----------



## bazz-dee (12. Mai 2006)

Gumble hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ```
> org.apache.jasper.JasperException: Exception in JSP: /index.jsp:3
> 
> 1: <html>
> ...




das menu.jsf an der stelle ist nur die weiterleitung von der index.jsp seite zu den eigentlichen seiten, nur der kann da nicht hinleiten weil irgendwas schief läuft am ziel


----------



## Gumble (12. Mai 2006)

bazz-dee hat gesagt.:
			
		

> JSF Datei:
> 
> ```
> <%@ taglib uri="http://java.sun.com/jsf/html" prefix="h" %>
> ...


ist das hier das menu.jsf?

dann hast du doppelt die <html> <body> Tags


----------



## bazz-dee (12. Mai 2006)

ich mach doch aber nen forward und kein include  :?:


----------



## Gumble (12. Mai 2006)

bazz-dee hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich mach doch aber nen forward und kein include  :?:


ups, das hab ich ueberlesen. Ich bau naemlich meine app mit mehreren includes zusammen. geht denn die seite selber, d.h. wenn du nicht  ueber den index gehst, sondern direkt: localhost/bla/menu.jsf? vielleicht stolpert auch das forward wenn du direkt auf das gemappte file gehst - d.h teste mal ans jsp weiterleiten...


----------



## bazz-dee (12. Mai 2006)

Gumble hat gesagt.:
			
		

> bazz-dee hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




nee das ging auch nicht. langsam aber sicher mag ich jsf nicht mehr ... lol


----------

